# Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro 50:50



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Been playing with this polish for a while now to see what all the fuss is about and have to say that I really like it. Seems to finish down as well as my favourite Menzerna 85D and can correct even the hardest German paints that usually need 3M Fast Cut+ and some heavy compounding.

Anyway, here are a few photos of a 50:50 after just one long set using Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro and Wolf Chemical's Polishing Pad (almost ready for sale I think). This is post IPA wipedown with no LSP.

Using the 500w halogen


EDIT: Photos removed.

And a (rather poor) video showing how much light the swirls 'steal' from the paint's true shine.



:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Good job there. Looks like top work.


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Thats some nice 50/50 whats the pad like, hard or soft


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

-Aid- said:


> Thats some nice 50/50 whats the pad like, hard or soft


Soft, but noT like other foam pads. It feels almost 'plasticy', but is still foam. Cutting and finishing also very good.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice 50/50 That, seems a good product to invest in.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

A great product indeed, IMO very similiar to Menzerna Final Finish. Sadly though,it's very expensive, even if we compare it to normal Swissvax line, which isn't cheap anyway.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

evotuning said:


> A great product indeed, IMO very similiar to Menzerna Final Finish. Sadly though,it's very expensive, even if we compare it to normal Swissvax line, which isn't cheap anyway.


Finishes down similar to FF, but has more cut. Working time is similar to most oily polishes, but again, more cut. I think of it like the original Menz Intensive Polish, but with more cut and can finish down better. Saying that, I wouldnt hesitate to use it as a dedicated finishing polish. :thumb:

Yes, very expensive. BUT, it did save the need for a couple of hits with 3M Fast Cut+ and then a finishing polish set; so it saved alot of time over the whole car. What's a few £ for a few extra hours? :speechles

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the thread and testimony. Was looking to play with CF Pro for some time now and find out why the pro's can justify its price tag. I think you have explained it :thumb: time : :buffer:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

How it compares with scholl concepts S17+?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice review, mate. You should try out Scholl Concepts S17+ and S30+, I guess either one of them should be pretty similar to Swisswax cleaner fluid professional.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Sweet 50/50s 

More cut than Menz IP yet finishes better than FF it's a pretty bold statement. The most versatile polish from this point of view is Menz 203, with an impressive working time...
On paper, I believe it's similar to Sholl's S17+.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice work there :thumb:

I was one of the first detailers to use CFPro, now I mostly use Scholl Concepts.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

tfonseca said:


> How it compares with scholl concepts S17+?





Porta said:


> Nice review, mate. You should try out Scholl Concepts S17+ and S30+, I guess either one of them should be pretty similar to Swisswax cleaner fluid professional.


Funny enough, I have some S17+ on its way (the newer version of S17 I believe). 
From what I can gather (and a particular thankyou to yourself Porta for the continued detailed analysis of products such as the Scholl polishes) the S17+ is similar to CF Pro, but may not finish down as well. I'll let you know though. :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Am I right assuming that S17+ is similiar to 3M Extrafine, but a bit more oily ?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

toni said:


> Sweet 50/50s
> 
> More cut than Menz IP yet finishes better than FF it's a pretty bold statement. The most versatile polish from this point of view is Menz 203, with an impressive working time...
> On paper, I believe it's similar to Sholl's S17+.


Just for clarification, not sure it finishes down any better than FF/85D, just doesnt seem to be any need for a finishing polish. So, not better, but certainly no need for a second finishing step. :thumb:



Roy said:


> Nice work there :thumb:
> 
> I was one of the first detailers to use CFPro, now I mostly use Scholl Concepts.


Roy, I know you like the Scholl polishes now. Any favourites in the range (apart from S17+)?

Any thoughts to add on SV CF Pro? :speechles


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I have SV Pro and would liken it to Scholl S40, possibly S30 or Menz 85RD.

My understanding and use, is that of a finishing polish/gloss enhancer with minimal cut but higher gloss level, wouldn't compare it to IP3.02 in regards to cut.

Saying that I've only used it with a Finishing pad and not tried with a firmer density pad, the bottle does suggest a wool pad for removing defects, personally it wouldn't be my reach to polish for such situations.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

^^ Thanks for that Rob.

I certainly wasn't getting the correction I was hoping for with just Menz 85RD, so in terms of what I can get out of that, it doesn't provide the same cut that CF Pro can get for me. 

I guess the same polish can cut more/less and finish down better/worse for different people dependant on a hundred and one factors. Just me experiences with the polish. :thumb:

Certainly is an expensive finishing polish if that is all that some use it for! But then, I am sure the pro's do not pay full RRP.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I use it as a finishing polish and no and then on enhancement details and ive found that its awesome stuff, though for me, there isnt anywhere near the cut of IP.

Interested in trying the scholl ones though.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

amiller said:


> ^^ Thanks for that Rob.
> 
> I certainly wasn't getting the correction I was hoping for with just Menz 85RD, so in terms of what I can get out of that, it doesn't provide the same cut that CF Pro can get for me.
> 
> ...


Like I say I think the cut levels probably are dependant on the pad.

May have a play with it tomorrow with some different pad combo's, and see what it's capable of, looks a nice 50/50 example you showed though.:thumb:

Only the authorised guys get discount on the SV range.

There you go, Jon has justed put a bottle in the Personal's for anyone wanting to try it- http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=204565


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

evotuning said:


> Am I right assuming that S17+ is similiar to 3M Extrafine, but a bit more oily ?


I find S17 more abrasive then extra fine cut, but both will finish down very good. S17 is not as lubed as for example Scholl concepts S40 or Menzerna PO106FA.



amiller said:


> Roy, I know you like the Scholl polishes now. Any favourites in the range (apart from S17+)?
> 
> Any thoughts to add on SV CF Pro? :speechles


I realy like S30+ and S3+, give them a try.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

amiller said:


> Roy, I know you like the Scholl polishes now. Any favourites in the range (apart from S17+)?
> 
> Any thoughts to add on SV CF Pro? :speechles


Sorry just realised we were talking about Scholl on another thread, memory like a sieve me 

S3Gold (heavy cut like FCP) and S30+ (similar to 106ff) are the stand out products in the range.

CF-Pro still has a special place in my heart, it was my intro into machine polishing when I was with Swissvax and thinking back to them days and I cannot ever recall it ever leaving holograms. Sometimes the cut was quite surprising! We used to use it with the 3M pads yellow and blue and sometimes the orange waffle pads you can get from places like Elite Car Care. I think for single stage enhancements it's very good, we were always told you could go straight to wax with this product too.

I know a few years ago a few disgruntled ex SV detailers started claiming it was Menzerna 106ff, but I never bought in to that (maybe CF medium) I even got a sample of Menzerna to try and remembered how oily it seemed by comparison. No CF-Pro is very good I'm surprised not to see more SV detailers and Polished Bliss using it more? By comparison I don't really care for CF Strong.

Cheers, Roy.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for that Roy. I have no connection with Swissvax, so if I thought the polish was crap, I would have no hesitation to say so after spending my own money on it. But like I've said, HUGE timesaver and seems to finish down very well. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

So is the Pro the one with the most cut mate?

I'm guessing medium would finish down fine aswell as a one step polish?

I do a lot of enhancement details, so might be a good one to try.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

gally said:


> So is the Pro the one with the most cut mate?
> 
> I'm guessing medium would finish down fine aswell as a one step polish?
> 
> I do a lot of enhancement details, so might be a good one to try.


Not sure actually. STRONG is likely to have the most cut though I would have thought?

Medium will finish down very well I have no doubt. :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks dude, I looked at them before as a 1step polish but I left with the fact they were a little fussy and "oily"?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

gally said:


> Thanks dude, I looked at them before as a 1step polish but I left with the fact they were a little fussy and "oily"?


Wouldnt say any of them were particularly fussy. If you like Menzerna polishes, then you will love these. Pretty expensive though.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

When we used to sell it I actually thought it was Mernzerna PO106FA as well but it's more likey re-badged Scholl as I know they supply them all the accessories and pads.

The thing thats daft about it though is the price, especially as PO106FA is easily as good at a fraction of the price.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah I try and stick with 3M but recently tried both 203's and P1.

Expensive yes, but all relative imo. If it's good enough and does a job then you can't complain. I'll do a little more research on it. 

Medium might be worth a try.


----------

